# overclock my core 2??



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

is it possible to overclock my core 2 duo processor its an 2.16 ghz now any suggestions???? and also my graphics card i have a 256 mb ati radeon x1300 pro WITH HEAT SINKS :sigh:


----------



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

woops bad thread !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

please give full system specs the core 2 duo's are very good overclockers but the cpu is not the only consideration


----------



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

ok heres the specs and also my graphics card




------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/28/2008, 20:15:44
Machine name: UNIQUE
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc. 
System Model: Dell DM061 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 2.2.1 
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6420 @ 2.13GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 3070MB RAM
Page File: 440MB used, 4514MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 256MB ATI Radeon X1300PRO
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: Radeon X1300 Series (0x7183)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7183&SUBSYS_03021028&REV_00
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6618 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 6/7/2006 17:09:12, 260096 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 6/7/2006 17:08:58, 1580544 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-32C3-11CF-426A-0823A1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x7183
SubSys ID: 0x03021028
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_B ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SigmaTel Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_7618&SUBSYS_102801DD&REV_1002
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: sthda.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.4991.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 3/20/2006 16:06:04, 1156648 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: SigmaTel
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xB5B
Min/Max Sample Rate: 44100, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: SigmaTel Audio
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: sthda.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.4991.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 3/20/2006 16:06:04, 1156648 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xCC0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Gaming Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC049
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Gaming Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC049
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Razer Tarantula USB Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0102
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Razer Tarantula USB Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0102
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2832
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 03:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0102
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 8/4/2004 03:00:00, 14848 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 03:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 03:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC049
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 03:00:00, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/4/2004 03:00:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 03:00:00, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 269.1 GB
Total Space: 302.0 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3320620AS

Drive: D:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-H31N
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:00:00, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29A1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) P965/G965 Processor to I/O Controller Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29A0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_01DD1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&D8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0000.5011 (English), 8/12/2004 17:45:54, 137728 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 283F
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283F&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&E0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family SMBus Controller - 283E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283E&SUBSYS_01DD1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283A&SUBSYS_01DD1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&D7
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 26624 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:00:00, 7168 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2836&SUBSYS_01DD1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 26624 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:00:00, 7168 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2835&SUBSYS_01DD1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&D1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2834&SUBSYS_01DD1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&D0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2832&SUBSYS_01DD1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2831&SUBSYS_01DD1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2830&SUBSYS_01DD1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8R/DO/DH SATA RAID Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2822&SUBSYS_01DD1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&FA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys, 6.00.0001.1002 (English), 7/6/2006 06:59:42, 246784 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH8DH LPC Interface Controller - 2812
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2812&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:58:02, 35840 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_F2\3&172E68DD&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82562V 10/100 Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_104C&SUBSYS_01DD1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&C8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\e1e5132.sys, 9.04.0021.0000 (English), 7/19/2006 15:42:16, 230400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Prounstl.exe, 8.00.0007.0000 (English), 1/4/2006 21:01:52, 126976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\e1e5132.din, 4/7/2006 11:27:30, 2877 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NicCo.dll, 1.01.0004.0000 (English), 1/25/2006 16:59:46, 21504 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NicInstE.dll, 9.03.0001.0000 (English), 2/28/2006 17:01:50, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\e1000msg.dll, 8.07.0001.0000 (English), 5/4/2006 10:59:54, 253952 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NicEtCoE.dll, 3.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/4/2006 11:09:08, 56832 bytes

Name: PCI Simple Communications Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F20&SUBSYS_200F14F1&REV_00\4&1B02CB0B&0&18F0
Driver: n/a

Name: 256MB ATI Radeon X1300PRO Secondary
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_71A3&SUBSYS_03031028&REV_00\4&F15FA5E&0&0108
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6618 (English), 6/7/2006 17:08:58, 1580544 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0007 (English), 6/7/2006 16:39:00, 45056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 6/7/2006 17:28:06, 29008 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativckxx.vp, 10/14/2005 10:10:12, 58560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 2/8/2006 16:44:06, 929 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 2/8/2006 16:44:06, 1114674 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6618 (English), 6/7/2006 17:09:12, 260096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0314 (English), 6/7/2006 16:35:18, 286720 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 6/7/2006 17:04:32, 26112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0407 (English), 6/7/2006 16:56:32, 2754784 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0001.0105 (English), 6/7/2006 16:51:36, 1751488 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 6/1/2006 13:28:38, 129112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 6/7/2006 17:02:58, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 6/7/2006 16:39:38, 17408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001 11:01:04, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4133 (English), 6/7/2006 17:03:20, 409600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4133 (English), 6/7/2006 17:04:18, 61440 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2500 (English), 6/7/2006 17:04:48, 114688 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.14.0001.0016 (English), 6/7/2006 17:04:38, 77824 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2500 (English), 6/7/2006 17:04:26, 41984 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0038 (English), 6/7/2006 16:40:38, 204800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGR.dll, 1.02.2349.28150 (English), 6/7/2006 16:38:22, 290816 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 5/31/2006 21:34:58, 6126 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.5885 (English), 6/7/2006 16:43:40, 5050368 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglx1.dll, 6.14.0010.1080 (English), 6/7/2006 16:46:06, 6684672 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4004 (English), 6/7/2006 17:07:42, 307200 bytes

Name: 256MB ATI Radeon X1300PRO
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7183&SUBSYS_03021028&REV_00\4&F15FA5E&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6618 (English), 6/7/2006 17:08:58, 1580544 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0007 (English), 6/7/2006 16:39:00, 45056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 6/7/2006 17:28:06, 29008 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativckxx.vp, 10/14/2005 10:10:12, 58560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 2/8/2006 16:44:06, 929 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 2/8/2006 16:44:06, 1114674 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6618 (English), 6/7/2006 17:09:12, 260096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0314 (English), 6/7/2006 16:35:18, 286720 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 6/7/2006 17:04:32, 26112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0407 (English), 6/7/2006 16:56:32, 2754784 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0001.0105 (English), 6/7/2006 16:51:36, 1751488 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 6/1/2006 13:28:38, 129112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 6/7/2006 17:02:58, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 6/7/2006 16:39:38, 17408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001 11:01:04, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4133 (English), 6/7/2006 17:03:20, 409600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4133 (English), 6/7/2006 17:04:18, 61440 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2500 (English), 6/7/2006 17:04:48, 114688 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.14.0001.0016 (English), 6/7/2006 17:04:38, 77824 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2500 (English), 6/7/2006 17:04:26, 41984 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0038 (English), 6/7/2006 16:40:38, 204800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGR.dll, 1.02.2349.28150 (English), 6/7/2006 16:38:22, 290816 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 5/31/2006 21:34:58, 6126 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.5885 (English), 6/7/2006 16:43:40, 5050368 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglx1.dll, 6.14.0010.1080 (English), 6/7/2006 16:46:06, 6684672 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4004 (English), 6/7/2006 17:07:42, 307200 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 266240 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 825344 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 30208 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 18432 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 3584 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 3584 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 159232 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 1294336 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 82432 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2008 19:48:22 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 2/28/2008 19:48:19 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2008 19:48:19 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2008 19:48:20 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2008 19:48:20 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2008 19:48:20 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2008 19:48:20 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2008 19:48:21 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2008 19:48:21 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2008 19:48:21 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2008 19:48:22 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/28/2008 19:48:22 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/28/2008 19:48:22 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/28/2008 19:48:22 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/28/2008 19:48:23 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/28/2008 19:48:22 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/28/2008 19:48:22 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/28/2008 19:48:22 223232 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 1028096 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 04:05:26 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 9.00.0000.3250 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 237568 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 385024 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.3243 English Final Retail 10/29/2007 15:43:03 1287680 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 09:52:08 246814 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 204288 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:15:22 140928 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 130048 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:40 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 1428480 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 30720 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 17408 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

Audio Capture Sources:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DirectSound: SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming System Devices:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,7,2,,5.03.2600.2180


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you cant overclock with a dell motherboard  they have no overclocking bios options :upset:


----------



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

ok thanks for the help


----------



## bongo667 (Jan 2, 2008)

how did you get that report of your computer?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

everest home edition (free) then you paste the system summary into the TSF thread

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------

